# Gaggia Classic: Leaky Steam Wand



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

My Classic has had a leaky steam wand since the day I bought it. I actually sent it back for a repair, and they replaced the boiler but not the steam valve... In any case, I have an annoying leak. I'm pretty sure it's not the O-ring that seals the wand into the machine as I've replaced that. The water/steam actually escapes from the tip of the wand (Rancillo) - which again suggests to me it's the valve and not the O-ring.... Am I on the right track here??

From what I've read, the steam valve is a non-serviceable part. Is this correct? If so, can anyone recommend a supplier for a new one?

EDIT: Has anyone tried the "Tex Mod"?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

steam valves are a plenty on the web.

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/kit.2.63


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

This is normally due to over tightening the steam knob, you are only meant to use nominal finger pressure when turning it off.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> This is normally due to over tightening the steam knob, you are only meant to use nominal finger pressure when turning it off.


Definitely not the case with mine...



froggystyle said:


> steam valves are a plenty on the web.
> 
> http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/kit.2.63


Thanks, I'd seen that.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have been meaning to do a post about my steam valve opening method. Its basically the same as what you have seen previously: I use a dremel, but you can use a file, and remove most of the brass collar that is crimped and holding in the rotating shaft in place. You can use a bit of plastic ( cut a bit off a yoghurt container) to protect the pin if using a hand file. Leave a length of the circumference about 4-5mm untouched instead of removing it all like in the video. You can then open the valve until it hits the stop, then keep turning to force open the crimp of the little bit of the collar you left untouched. Rejuvenate the pin valve with super fine wet and dry paper, then replace everything back. Place the brass washer back in place ( can be a tight fit) then use some multigrip/ molegrip/ pliers to gently crimp the bit of brass back. This hold it together nicely, provides a solid stop to prevent opening it all the way, and requires no special tools. It also allows you to open it again easily when it starts dripping again...and it will!


----------

